# New Photographers Wanted



## Artenom (Oct 3, 2003)

We are looking for photographers and artists from all over the world, to submit your artwork to our Catalogues. Our Catalogues are published in different art genres, ad books or CD, and distributed globally among art buyers, galleries, and mass media.

Also, you may propose art and photos for our Featured Artist and Featured Photographer sections.

Professional and advanced amateurs only, please.

For details, see www.Artenom.com

Send your details, with a link to images, to Info1@Artenom.com. Thank you.


----------



## motcon (Oct 3, 2003)

how much do you pay and what are your copyright terms?


i saw somewhere on that site that the artist has to pay to be included in the 'publication'. i have never known an 'artist' to do such a thing. 

please clarify.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 3, 2003)

shouldnt this be in the professional forum?


----------



## Darfion (Oct 8, 2003)

Me thinks a cheeky bit of spamming is going on here


----------



## crystalview (Oct 8, 2003)

I agree....seems shady.


----------



## photong (Oct 9, 2003)

It sounded great (like a contest) until I read that we have to pay to get the images in. I&#8217;m all skeptical now


----------

